
Ask HN: Do you procrastinate on (important) phonecalls too? - patrics123
Imagine you need to 
- schedule an appointment at the dentist
- call a customer to inform them about a delay
- or even just call your mom<p>I often find myself to move it to &quot;I&#x27;ll just do it tomorrow&quot; for a few days&#x2F;weeks in a row.<p>Is it just me or do you know this too?
======
paulrpotts
I really don't like talking on the phone, especially to strangers, but even to
my wife. I used to even hate ordering pizza and in college I would ask other
people to call for me. I think it's a function of introversion. I can expend
energy on people but my store is limited, so I save it for important face-to-
face interactions with my wife and kids.

------
1337biz
Yes. I hate making phone calls. But I am okay with voice messages via
Whatsapp.

